# Found 30+ plants in forest!



## JJBlue22 (Apr 1, 2007)

I was wondering through this forest lookin for some nice soil to start a small little garden when I noticed a small little pot plant at the corner of my eye...

I examined it closely and I was like "Oh spit!" and I turned around and I noticed even more growing I wondered around the small little trail back there that was formed years ago and a little off the trail, just counting these plants and their are *EDIT*more than 30, possibly up to the 50's and maybe even up and beyond!

But I was so *EDIT*occupied with these plants that i dug up 5 of them 'carefully' and brought them back to my place to finish them off with a better enviroment.  These babies are only about 2 or 3 weeks old maybe, I could take a picture of them but my primary question...



IS THERE SUCH A THING AS 'DITCH WEED'? Ive heard many rumors that plants that grow on their own (like an infestation of pot plants) are really shitty and harsh smoke and ****.  So would it matter if these plants are growing in their mother enviroment ON THEIR OWN, will they be just regular plants or dirty crap.

*EDITED for language..Please refrain *


----------



## JJBlue22 (Apr 1, 2007)

Could somebody help me out?  Give me your best judgement.


----------



## Dizoelio (Apr 1, 2007)

Take a picture. Were they getting any sun in the trees?


----------



## Bleek187 (Apr 1, 2007)

id say.. be carefull.. if theres 50 plants growing somewhere then someone is prolly grown um... i doubt they would like finding someone walkn around and taking there plants...    but i donno about tha ditch weed thing.. never heard that b4


----------



## JJBlue22 (Apr 1, 2007)

No their definently not somebody elses plants.  I mean, like there is nothing back there NOTHING, just woods.  They arent growing in paterns and they grow in places that nobody would ever plant stuff.  Their growing EVERYWHERE!  Like I mean infestation!  I will take a video sometime while I'm in those wooods and just walk by a couple.

And yes they were getting plenty of sun because the trees dont block it much.  It's a very 'patchy' woods.  Plenty sun.

They are growing on their own too?  Like they just grew back right at the last frost of the year.


----------



## JJBlue22 (Apr 1, 2007)

Heres some pictures of ONE of them that I took out of the woods (it looked the healthiest)

I put it in a pot for better soil, nutrients, etc.


----------



## Bleek187 (Apr 1, 2007)

id leave um alone... when they bud... id pick um... hell might as well just let them do there thing


----------



## JJBlue22 (Apr 1, 2007)

I know, and I've never grown before, thats why I took a few for practice.  Dude theres so much back there its unbelievable, but I want to know if I have to take them out of their current environment and give them some more nutrients.  But I guess if they're growing right now its working! lol.  They're habitat must be elite.

But wow, right now I cant help but 'counting my chickens before they hatch' because I'm fricking drooling over myself.  Because when these things grow to the fullest... I'm gone be rich as hell! lol just got to wait and see.  My estimate is that they will be done somehwere around August.  

Because they probably started around march 15?, can someone give me an estimate on...
1. When I will be able to decipher male to female.
2. When they will start theyre flowering.
3. When they will be done.

I'm a super newb to this so give me your most EDUCATED guess.


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 1, 2007)

1. If there are as many as you say and they are dispersed throughout the woods, I wouldn't even bother going plant to plant to plant and trying to kill all the males. Your chances are good that you're going to miss one somewhere and still get seeds. Just let them do their thing.

2. Who knows. No idea of the strain or if it's an indica type or sativa type. (Their flowering times differ by a matter of weeks)

3. Again, you can't say for sure. You'll have to watch them closely when it starts getting around august to see where they're at. Look at the trichomes on the plants to tell when to harvest.

4. Start reading everything you can on growing techniques. This forum has much to offer.


----------



## JJBlue22 (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah I know, but do you think this plant will be usable? sellable? Because theres so much out there!  But either way could you give me your best bet on how quickly I would be able to tell male from female, because I'm NOT planning on killing all the males.  I keep them.  But I want to start making small personal marks on where the females are and where the males are.  (but obviously not TOO obvious marks)

What is the earliest it could flower, and the latest it could start to flower.

Again I dont know anything give me an EDUCATED GUESS, I'm just looking for some reference


----------



## AlienBait (Apr 1, 2007)

JJBlue22 said:
			
		

> No their definently not somebody elses plants. I mean, like there is nothing back there NOTHING, just woods. They arent growing in paterns and they grow in places that nobody would ever plant stuff. .


 
That is how guerilla growers do it.  Be careful!  You don't want to end up on the wrong end of a shotgun.


----------



## JJBlue22 (Apr 2, 2007)

AlienBait said:
			
		

> That is how guerilla growers do it. Be careful! You don't want to end up on the wrong end of a shotgun.


 
If you seen this setup you would understand.  These woods run along the backs of peoples houses, but its all fenced out.  Its nobodys property and nobody would sure as hell own it ALL.  When I make a video on a tour through those woods you will understand.

AND

how old does this plant look? (guess)


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 2, 2007)

guerilla growers don't need to own the land. That's why they're called guerilla growers. They plant in other people's land or areas they think people won't be. If a crop is discovered by police they won't bechecking up on them time to time.  linked to it because they probably don't live anywhere close by. They grow on other people's land or behind their houses so that they wont be associated if a bust occurs.


----------



## erichs (Apr 2, 2007)

I dont think those are pot plants bro , those look like plants in missouri that grow i think they are really just a comon weed


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 2, 2007)

*Dude that is not real weed and will not get you high. The stuff you are talking about i can find in my backyard and anyone else's yard on my street. Notice how the tips of the leaves are round and not pointy.   Trust me dude give it up and toss it all away and plant some real seeds. EDIT: erichs beat me to it. *


----------



## newgreenthumb (Apr 2, 2007)

Thats not MJ.  Sorry but like the TBG said don't waste your time.  Just let them grow in their natural eviroment and if they are what you think than prove us wrong. We are not trying to rain on your parade but be careful.


----------



## redemption (Apr 2, 2007)

ya I was gonna say... the growth pattern doesn't look like pot and the leaf tips are rounded, not pointed... There's lots of look alikes out there! I've been mistaken myself a couple times.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 2, 2007)

lol that sucks man. when i first started reading your post i got very interested till i seen pics. wish they were some real herb tho! sorry for your luck.


----------



## Footballjunkie (Apr 2, 2007)

LMAO, that aint the chronic buddy. You got all exited over a bunch of weeds. I have never saw any MJ plants grow like that at all. The leaves look too round and Marijuana plants will typically have a few main stems, not all branchy like whatever you have in those pics. That explains why they were growing so randomly. Sorry for the heart break:cry:


----------



## JJBlue22 (Apr 2, 2007)

Wow what a mood-killer! lmfao.  Actually when you say this is a look-alike...

It's exactly what I'm talking about when I said 'Ditch-Weed'!  Just random weed that looks like mj, but aint JACK SPIT! Which is why I came here, but you never know... Only time will tell if its real or not, I will assume NOT.



(PS.  Iwish people who posted first would have noticed that they werent real, Ive never grown before so hell, How am I supposed to know?)


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 2, 2007)

lol let it go


----------



## JJBlue22 (Apr 2, 2007)

Could somebody help me out with this, can you throw me more information on 'Missouri Weed'.  Why does it look so darn familiar?  And why is it growing by me in Northern Illinois, basically Wisconsin? (I guess similar enviroments would do that but idk)  Your absolutly positive that these are fake plants?

What would a baby plant look like then?  Because these things cant be more than 2 weeks old.  I'm just information thirsty so please, help me. lol 

-JJ


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 2, 2007)

well here is my baby and its only a week and 3 days old


----------



## JJBlue22 (Apr 2, 2007)

Yeah your definently right


GIIIIARRRRG! god SO angry.  You could prbably feel my pain right now.  THANK YOU!


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 2, 2007)

yeah sorry about that man.


----------



## GrewUp To ScrewUp (Apr 2, 2007)

LaserKittensGoPewPew said:
			
		

> guerilla growers don't need to own the land. That's why they're called guerilla growers. They plant in other people's land or areas they think people won't be.


 
yea duh JJ thats a big parth of the process, shifting the blame so much you cant go down for it. :farm: When weed just starts it looks like alot of other plants too. Do you have any seeds at all JJ? That same land could be a good spot for your own growth.


----------



## JJBlue22 (Apr 2, 2007)

Yeah, thats why I'm germing some seeds right now.  I'm going to germ em all now, maybe get them going in a starters kit, and transplant them to that habitat because the habitat is elite!  And why does this plant grow the same shape leaf as mj?  

Will it grow fake buds even? lol because i mean i could just sell this to a bunch of retarded idiots, or possibly sell them an entire plant and say your on your own and when they complain ill just say you did it wrong.

And is it harmful at all to the body, bcause a buddy of mine ate one of the leaves trying to get high cuz he was desperate?


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 2, 2007)

hahaha hey man how old r you?


----------



## JJBlue22 (Apr 2, 2007)

Is there a certain age limit to this site?  Cuz im just rambling on about random stuff im high as balls right now


----------



## JJBlue22 (Apr 2, 2007)

Alright well tomorrow, when its light outside I will wonder through there some more.  And Ive tried planting them and waiting, and hell man, nothing happened, never hear from them again.


----------



## Professor bongwater (Apr 2, 2007)

> Is there a certain age limit to this site?


That would be a YES! How old are you? :baby: 


> Will it grow fake buds even?


NO! 


> i could just sell this to a bunch of retarded idiots, or possibly sell them an entire plant and say your on your own and when they complain ill just say you did it wrong


You just might be able to sell this stuff to your friends! After all you fell for it once and as they say "Birds of a feather flock together". :aok: 
Man I bet you was sweating bullets on the drive home too, wasn't you.
Thanks for the laugh everyone! 
Prof.


----------



## JJBlue22 (Apr 2, 2007)

Professor bongwater said:
			
		

> You just might be able to sell this stuff to your friends! After all you fell for it once and as they say "Birds of a feather flock together". :aok:


 
I sell it to a bunch of my bros friends down at the middle school where I live.  If I give it to him I garauntee he can find some stupid wanna-be stoner kid. He knows plenty. lol.

-JJ

edit- And by the way, my bro is 13, I'm 18, but my bro was checking this site out, and should I restrict him of that?  Which is why I was asking on the age limit.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 2, 2007)

listen kid not to be rude but you sound like your in middle school. dont start trouble selling kids those parsley and basil plants your so happy you foound. grow up and do somethin productive


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 2, 2007)

lol sorry to post agian but i just looked at those pics agian and hadda laugh


----------



## Insane (Apr 2, 2007)

I just wanted to say..

If you're ever wandering through the forest and you happen to find a real MJ outdoor grow - DON'T TOUCH IT! It's not yours, you didn't put the time/effort/money into it, and you have exactly no right to _steal_ someone else's plants. Learn to grow you're own MJ, it's much more satisfying and that way you aren't a lowlife thief.


----------



## JJBlue22 (Apr 2, 2007)

Whoa man, hydro dude sorry if I sounded immature and crap...  Inexperience should make me some little kid.  I don't grow weed OK? I'm sorry if I was paranoying or some crap but I needed to know if this was real pot.

I thought it would of been nice to know if this website would have my back when I wasn't sure about something.

And Insane, yes I am working on growing my own plants, but if there are mj plants back there, then they def. don't belong to anybody.  But yeah I guess you never know.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 2, 2007)

hey jj your wrong sayin they wouldnt belong to no body.i used to grow bud in wooded parks all the time. so people do plant out in woods randomly. i was just wondering why you said would it make fake buds? lol why would a plant act or portray a marijuana plant and grow buds like it that arent real. just struck me as common sense and didnt think id ever hear a question like that unless its from a lil guy.


----------



## HydrO PasSiOn (Apr 2, 2007)

sorry if i offended you buddy


----------



## longtimegrower (Apr 2, 2007)

That is  CAcalled vigina creeper. Slim


----------



## Insane (Apr 2, 2007)

JJBlue22 said:
			
		

> And Insane, yes I am working on growing my own plants, but if there are mj plants back there, then they def. don't belong to anybody. But yeah I guess you never know.


 
You know what JJB, you just said you're a newbie to growing. So I guess you don't know that MJ does not grow in the wild on it's own. If those were real MJ plants, someone would've had to plant them, and that means they would've been someone else's plants. Do some research before you start telling _me _about growing mj, ok? Thanks.


----------



## JJBlue22 (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm still baffled as well with myself.  I don't understand how this is just some relative but has the same leaf structure type.
Please give me a little space, (well i dont know how to explain it) but look at this pic, any new person could mistake taht.  Am I right?


And insane, again, can you re-read my post because I wasn't trying to put anything 'smart' in there, and yeah I didnt know that.  But I wasnt trying to be offensive like that, or how you took it, please re-read and consider.


----------



## longtimegrower (Apr 2, 2007)

Those come up in the woods every spring the only grow a couple weeks and flower before the woods get shaded good. So stop drooling and counting your chickens they wont bud and the wont show there sex.  Also this form is full of people who no thats not mj and people who would think the same as you do. Slim


----------



## JJBlue22 (Apr 2, 2007)

Right now, I have established that its not MJ, I'm just asking for a little bit of respect, because I feel like an idiot already and I thought we established its not MJ, which is why I'm wondering why people are stil telling me that.  I'm just saying that any person could have easily mistaken that. (except people that are telling me off - which seems a littlle offensive by the way)

And could you tell me what these plants actually are? (name)


----------



## Bleek187 (Apr 3, 2007)

i have no idea what that is... but yea dont worry about it cuz... anybody coulda thought that... i mean at 18 how many ppl here do U think were growing tha stuff... prolly not many... Plus i mean it looks kinda like weed... so dont get upset bro... its all good.. U live and U learn... take Ur lil bro back there N tell um its weed... then U can laugh at him and all his friends...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 3, 2007)

*OK i'm gonna put this dumb arse thread to sleep. What your are talking about is called Potentilla and here is a pic.  *


----------

